# Patellar Fracture w/o fixation or patellectomy



## CJames72 (Mar 23, 2012)

My physician treated an open patellar fracture with irrigation and debridement and open treatment.  However once he completed I&D and thorough examination of the fx he felt the patella did not need fixation.  I am debating whether or not to bill 27524 for ORIF of patella fx since it does not state w/ or w/o internal fixation.  Would it be appropriate to bill this CPT with a modifier 52 for reduced services?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## armen (Mar 23, 2012)

CJames72 said:


> My physician treated an open patellar fracture with irrigation and debridement and open treatment.  However once he completed I&D and thorough examination of the fx he felt the patella did not need fixation.  I am debating whether or not to bill 27524 for ORIF of patella fx since it does not state w/ or w/o internal fixation.  Would it be appropriate to bill this CPT with a modifier 52 for reduced services?
> 
> Thanks for any input.



Well if all your physician did is I & D why would you want to code 27524? And code description state w internal fixation.

*27524	Open treatment of patellar fracture, with internal fixation and/or partial or complete patellectomy and soft tissue repair*


----------

